# LFP in regina saskatchewan



## Zelichi (Oct 17, 2006)

hey after loosing some players in our DnD for various reasons ( University mostly) we are looking for 2-3 people to fill the gap. If ur interested post here or meet us at Tramps this sunday around 2 and ask for Tyler or Lee. We usualy play every sunday at a friends house and sometimes meet during the week depending on scheduals.


----------

